# ADW Junk themes



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

After making the ACS ADW theme, I decided to make a bunch of different 2 tone adw themes..
These are simple themes that change the overall effect nicely.. I plan on making more and will take all requests for different colors seriously.. These are just a starting point really, I havent really started any wallpapers or docks yet.. just trying to get a good base to work with.. Currently they have over a thousand (1000+) icons in the icon pack.
I need to make more app icons change automagically and I need feedback on the apps that should do this for you because I know switching different icons over and over suck..
The app asks for internet permissions.. I know craziness.. thats because there is a donate link in the wallpaper chooser just in case you get generous..

any ways, now to the good stuff..

http://forums.acsyndicate.net/ACS/Greenjunk.apk
http://forums.acsyndicate.net/ACS/greyjunk.apk
http://forums.acsyndicate.net/ACS/bluejunk.apk
http://forums.acsyndicate.net/ACS/whitejunk.apk
http://forums.acsyndicate.net/ACS/redjunk.apk


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

Screenshots


----------

